# JON JONES CALLS COP 'F**KING LIAR, PIG' ... Apologizes



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> UFC superstar Jon Jones called a police officer a "f**king liar" and a "pig" during a heated exchange in New Mexico last week ... and TMZ Sports has the footage.
> 
> It all went down when Jon was pulled over in his white Corvette on suspicion of drag racing around midnight Thursday night.
> The encounter was definitely heated from the beginning -- the officer making it clear he was NOT happy with Jones.
> ...


http://www.tmz.com/2016/03/28/jon-jones-calls-cop-f-king-liar-pig-apologizes-video/

edit -

Title should read: JON JONES CALLS COP 'F**KING LIAR, PIG' ... Apologizes

Thought I copied and pasted it but apparently did not.

Getting a feeling Jones could be innocent here & the cop might have targetted him.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

He forgot to give him the driving while black ticket.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

That cop is a dick. (I'm not saying Jon was racing or not).


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

John8204 said:


> He forgot to give him the driving while black ticket.


Thats a straight ten years in prison.

Pretty sure that cop was pregnant though.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> That cop is a dick. (I'm not saying Jon was racing or not).


If Jones was racing I don't think the cop was being a dick given the attitude he got. Be interesting to see what happens in court. I wonder will it be Judge Judy presiding!


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

DonRifle said:


> If Jones was racing I don't think the cop was being a dick given the attitude he got. Be interesting to see what happens in court. I wonder will it be Judge Judy presiding!


If he was racing a C7 corvette the car would have left serious tire marks and would have been going sideways. The cop himself admitted he wasn't speeding (didn't go over 35mph). I think he most likely reved his engine and may have took off quick, but if you know cars you know what those cars can and will do.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

After the way he reacted, Jones deserved every bit of dickishness coming from that officer. Had he done that in Arizona, he would have been arrested & had his car impounded.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> If he was racing a C7 corvette the car would have left serious tire marks and would have been going sideways. The cop himself admitted he wasn't speeding (didn't go over 35mph). I think he most likely reved his engine and may have took off quick, but if you know cars you know what those cars can and will do.


Yeah if he didn't go over 35mph then the cop is just being a total prick. But i guess there are laws in the states about taking off at high speed or whatever. 

However what you have to factor in is that this cop probably knew it was Jon Jones in that car and that last year he did a hit and run with drugs in the car and got away with it scot free. Thats usually a way to get hated on by law enforcement. Jones is basically a scum bag, hit and run is some very low shit to be doing especially with an injured party in the car you hit. We just kind of forget that sometimes cause we wana see him fight!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

If Jones was racing why no speeding ticket?

It's just a way for cops to tax the dumb.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

DonRifle said:


> Yeah if he didn't go over 35mph then the cop is just being a total prick. But i guess there are laws in the states about taking off at high speed or whatever.
> 
> However what you have to factor in is that this cop probably knew it was Jon Jones in that car and that last year he did a hit and run with drugs in the car and got away with it scot free. Thats usually a way to get hated on by law enforcement. Jones is basically a scum bag, hit and run is some very low shit to be doing especially with an injured party in the car you hit. We just kind of forget that sometimes cause we wana see him fight!


I totally agree that every cop in New Mexico is pissed how easy Jon got off and they should be. Jones gotta away with murder basically (just saying). I also feel that tacky spoiler on his Vette isn't doing him any favors:thumbsup:


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

John8204 said:


> If Jones was racing why no speeding ticket?
> 
> It's just a way for cops to tax the dumb.


You don't actually need to be speeding to be sighted for racing. 

Seriously, after reading members replies in multiple Jones' threads on his traffic & legal troubles, I am really surprised by the lack of knowledge of our members about traffic laws.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

TheAuger said:


> You don't actually need to be speeding to be sighted for racing.
> 
> Seriously, after reading members replies in multiple Jones' threads on his traffic & legal troubles, I am really surprised by the lack of knowledge of our members about traffic laws.


Way to be passive aggressive LMAO


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Sight = what you see - I see that ***** in a fancy car.
Site = Where something is - That ***** hurt that white lady several blocks from here.
Cite = is the ticket you get for being a "nuisance"


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

TheNinja said:


> Way to be passive aggressive LMAO


Nothing passive about it.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Once the cop has pulled you over you might as well be polite. You have nothing to gain from starting off arguing. Yet with no video available of Jones actually racing we have no reason to believe either of them.


----------



## tlilly (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow, I am not a Jon Jones fan but this is straight up harassment. I know being a police officer is a tough job but man, that guy was an asshole.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't like Jones and I don't like law enforcement. As such, without evidence showing who is right/wrong, I have no opinion.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Here is me erasing every black spot on Jones past. Every single one, just to talk about this event...
Now, that being said, I drive a modified V8 myself with an idle as rough as that from his Corvette and I can assure you there is absolutely no way Jones didn't step on that gas pedal with full enthusiasm. Tough luck the officer was just behind him and saw everything. The Cadillac guy probably spotted the police first and thus slowed down.

Also, if you are looking for win a drag racing, you will take all the care your wheels aren't spinning as burning rubber is nice for showing, but kills your acceleration. 

Now, I am concern that can give Jones big trouble in the court and I should say his fight is in danger.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

So I have a ton of experience with this kind of stuff. I was told by a police officer back in 1998 or so that I was pulled over 14 times within the year and it was sometime in the middle of the summer. I was a 17 18 year old kid with a Camaro. I have a feeling that this cop may have been harrassing Jones. It would be pretty simple to prove in court because now a days they all have dash cam footage so it will either show the cop was right or that he was full of shit. I am leaning towards full of shit. 

I had an incident where two female cops pulled me over in a not so good neiborhood one night around midnight and insisted that I was drag racing and peeling out and threatened to toe my car and were being borderline abusive when they talked to me. So it happens a lot especially with black people with nice cars or younger people with nice fast cars. I was not racing or peeling out I wasn't speeding at any point that night but they insisted I was. So there are a lot of cops unfortunately in the US that should just not be cops. Thanks to youtube and the availability of recording devices now we can see how cops treat people. Back when I was a kid we didn't have that and believe me when I say young people, black people, minorities were treated much different then regular citizens. Normal middle aged white people seem to not now this because they never have run ins with cops like that but I have had 3 in my time I won't list the other two but ya cops are pieces of shit a lot of em. Some are really cool but the type of person who wan'ts to be a cop unfortunately is a lot of the times, not the personality who should be a cop.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Seems like a bogus charge and he was just trying to land anything on him but who knows... I certainly won't give Jones the benefit of the doubt at this point, he hasn't earned it.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Did I watch the same video as you guys? 

I watched the whole first video and 4 minutes of the second video. 

Officer sounded pretty professional to me. Jones sounded like the spoiled lawless brat he's proven to be in the past. 

There was no video of the driving (yet released). So basically everyone is taking Jones' word? When did that become credible? 

I know the Internet is full of anti cop rhetoric to ridiculous proportions, but do you really think this cop risked his job and career to cite a guy for a traffic infraction, when there are literally cameras just about everywhere? Not to mention, people drive like idiots all the time. It wouldn't be hard to find someone who actually committed all of these violations and not risk your job by lying on a legal document. It really does defy logic imo. 

Also, to think this was retribution for the hit and run is pretty laughable as well.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I think we should all just be happy that white men like John can stand up and fight for the black people who can't do it themselves.

Jon Jones has a large history of endangering people's lives with driving. But to be pulled over for a potential traffic violation is racism? SOCIAL JUSTICE WARRIORS ASSEMBLE!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

"Mostly on my left side, sometimes on my back." 

Hahahaha

Jones out at it again... Dude never learns. Hard to give him benefit of the doubt considering his past and considering he is driving a fancy corvette it is probably likely he was screwing around...


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

That Cop is just on the Cormier train and trying everything possible to delay Jones' return.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone interested in knowing the type of machine Jones was driving, just visit this page. 

http://www.chevrolet.com/corvette-z06-supercar.html

I can assure you no one buys a car like that to cruise like a Limousine, specially leaving a stop light on an empty road at night with a sport Cadillac, probably a CTS, by his side.

PS: Man, that brand new beast costs less than U$ 80k. Gotta love American power. Affordable venom. raise01:


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

"How do you sleep at night"
"Mostly on my left side and my back"


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> That Cop is just on the Cormier train and trying everything possible to delay Jones' return.


DC just found his ref :thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Going by the video ( which doesn't exactly paint the whole picture ) I believe Jones.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rule number 1: Never believe Jon Jones.

Rule number 2: When all the evidences indicate Jon Jones is speaking the truth, refer to Rule number 1.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Rule number 1: Never believe Jon Jones.
> 
> Rule number 2: When all the evidences indicate Jon Jones is speaking the truth, refer to Rule number 1.


This has been the most compelling argument yet.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

JASONJRF said:


> So I have a ton of experience with this kind of stuff. I was told by a police officer back in 1998 or so that I was pulled over 14 times within the year and it was sometime in the middle of the summer. I was a 17 18 year old kid with a Camaro. I have a feeling that this cop may have been harrassing Jones. It would be pretty simple to prove in court because now a days they all have dash cam footage so it will either show the cop was right or that he was full of shit. I am leaning towards full of shit.
> 
> I had an incident where two female cops pulled me over in a not so good neiborhood one night around midnight and insisted that I was drag racing and peeling out and threatened to toe my car and were being borderline abusive when they talked to me. So it happens a lot especially with black people with nice cars or younger people with nice fast cars. I was not racing or peeling out I wasn't speeding at any point that night but they insisted I was. So there are a lot of cops unfortunately in the US that should just not be cops. Thanks to youtube and the availability of recording devices now we can see how cops treat people. Back when I was a kid we didn't have that and believe me when I say young people, black people, minorities were treated much different then regular citizens. Normal middle aged white people seem to not now this because they never have run ins with cops like that but I have had 3 in my time I won't list the other two but ya cops are pieces of shit a lot of em. Some are really cool but the type of person who wan'ts to be a cop unfortunately is a lot of the times, not the personality who should be a cop.


Agree with everything you said and what Jones needs to invest in is a dash cam of his own, like some youtubers do to catch cops in lies. Have the camera record the dashboard speed somehow, front view over the hood and one on Jones. If he had that system and wasn't speeding the cop would have seen all those camera's and changed his tune really quickly if Jones was in fact not breaking any laws.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

MagiK11 said:


> Agree with everything you said and what Jones needs to invest in is a dash cam of his own, like some youtubers do to catch cops in lies. Have the camera record the dashboard speed somehow, front view over the hood and one on Jones. If he had that system and wasn't speeding the cop would have seen all those camera's and changed his tune really quickly if Jones was in fact not breaking any laws.


Seriously, you are delusional. He doesn't need to be speeding to be ticketed for drag racing. All he needed to be doing is revving his engine, gunning his vehicle, or fishtailing. Jones has already admitted to revving his engine, so being pulled over is completely justified. Some of the other charges could be excessive, but dickheads like bones deserve it.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

LOL at people defending Jones. This is the same guy who tboned someone and ran off from the scene, came back for his drugs and money, ran off again, never once stopped to check on the person he had hit (who happened to be a pregnant woman) and then went and hid out for two days to get clean for any tests. Seriously scummy ish right there.

Let's see, what else? Doing 75 in a 30 mph zone... totalled his car against a telephone pole, has a DUI, I'm sure I'm missing some stuff. 

But I'm supposed to buy that he was a victim of injustice here, this time none of it was his fault and the cops just have it out for him? He shouldn't even be allowed to drive!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

TheAuger said:


> Seriously, you are delusional. He doesn't need to be speeding to be ticketed for drag racing. All he needed to be doing is revving his engine, gunning his vehicle, or fishtailing. Jones has already admitted to revving his engine, so being pulled over is completely justified. Some of the other charges could be excessive, but dickheads like bones deserve it.






HexRei said:


> LOL at people defending Jones. This is the same guy who tboned someone and ran off from the scene, came back for his drugs and money, ran off again, never once stopped to check on the person he had hit (who happened to be a pregnant woman) and then went and hid out for two days to get clean for any tests. Seriously scummy ish right there.
> 
> Let's see, what else? Doing 75 in a 30 mph zone... totalled his car against a telephone pole, has a DUI, I'm sure I'm missing some stuff.
> 
> But I'm supposed to buy that he was a victim of injustice here, this time none of it was his fault and the cops just have it out for him? He shouldn't even be allowed to drive!


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...t-louis-county-missouri-profits-from-poverty/

We're losing a PPV main event because our champion got roped into the fraud and corruption of our Traffic code.

Yes we are in the wrong and you guys are in the right. Jon Jones car made a loud noise and now he goes to jail.

That's justice.

In my state they are running a program where they are giving tickets to people going 1 mile over the speed limit.

That's not for "safety" that's to increase town government revenue.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

The corruption is a system that still lets Jones have a license. He's maniac behind the wheel and he is completely remorseless about it.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

If Jones is driving recklessly 24/7 its the job of police to collect evidence to prove it. The body cam footage posted by police isn't evidence Jones was doing anything wrong. It looks like Jones was racial profiled and the cop hit Jones with as many excessive charges as possible, because how else will the state make money and pay off the deficit if not by molesting innocent minorities driving sports cars?

I think if Jones was a public menace we would see cell phone footage uploaded to youtube by now. Its been said there was a big crowd that saw what happened when Jones was pulled over -- plenty of eyewitnesses, the truth will come out. But since there's no dashcam footage, it probably means Jones is innocent. He wasn't "drag racing" like the cop said he was. Which would mean the cops credibility is in question.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow, you really need to do some homework, trix. Jones has multiple convictions and tickets long before this under his belt.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Wow, you really need to do some homework, trix. Jones has multiple convictions and tickets long before this under his belt.


Or maybe just because someone has done stuff in the past doesn't mean they are automatically guilty of every accusation from now on for the rest of their life?

I'm certainly no Jones fan, but I'm also not a fan of law enforcement for the same reasons - both are habitual liars full of controversy, and you can't trust them as far as you can throw them. Until evidence shows up one way or the other, nobody can say what went down. 

We will all find out eventually.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

John8204 said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...t-louis-county-missouri-profits-from-poverty/
> 
> We're losing a PPV main event because our champion got roped into the fraud and corruption of our Traffic code.
> 
> ...


Speed kills bro. The statistics are there. If one of your family got killed by someone speeding you would be approving that strict program. Its harsh but it will stop people speeding for sure


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Its the same here in Australia. Most traffic infringements are about making money rather than keeping us safe

If safety was a concern they would make it harder to get a licence as most people cant drive for shit


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> Or maybe just because someone has done stuff in the past doesn't mean they are automatically guilty of every accusation from now on for the rest of their life?


Tell that to Cyborg haters.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

M.C said:


> Or maybe just because someone has done stuff in the past doesn't mean they are automatically guilty of every accusation from now on for the rest of their life?
> 
> I'm certainly no Jones fan, but I'm also not a fan of law enforcement for the same reasons - both are habitual liars full of controversy, and you can't trust them as far as you can throw them. Until evidence shows up one way or the other, nobody can say what went down.
> 
> We will all find out eventually.


Where there's smoke, there's fire. If the cop thought he was revving his engine to drag race, given Jones' record, I believe it. The cop undoubtedly knew Jones' record as soon as he scanned the plates, and yes, they take that into account. 

Just like if a cop saw someone wandering around in someone's yard, recognized them as a local with a bunch of B&E convictions, and detained them out of concern they were planning another B&E. 

There's not going to be any "evidence" here anyway. Jones got a bunch of tickets, but his expensive lawyer will buy him out of the system just like the previous times. God bless the US criminal justice system. 

When Jones finally maims or kills someone, everyone will be saying "Wow, look at his driving record, why was he even allowed to retain a license?"


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

All within the last four years. 

-DUI crash
-Hit & run crash with drugs present.
-Speeding while on probation for hit & run.

But we are supposed to give him the benefit of doubt? Law enforcement isn't supposed to keep an eye on him? He isn't supposed to be ticked for petty traffic violations?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Where there's smoke, there's fire. If the cop thought he was revving his engine to drag race, given Jones' record, I believe it. The cop undoubtedly knew Jones' record as soon as he scanned the plates, and yes, they take that into account.
> 
> Just like if a cop saw someone wandering around in someone's yard, recognized them as a local with a bunch of B&E convictions, and detained them out of concern they were planning another B&E.
> 
> ...


Who said there was smoke? Again, as of right now there's no evidence Jones did anything wrong outside of "he did stuff wrong in the past". You can't trust police officers, they are liars and cheats themselves who will profile you and ticket you for the most ridiculous things just to fill their illegal monthly quota. 

That officer is no more trust worthy than Jones is, especially if the officer as you say had a preconceived notion based off of Jones record. At that point, the officer is no longer unbiased, but instead is now looking for things to pin on him, even if they are nonsense. Sorry, but when two liars and cheats are in a situation where its their word vs. the other, I wait for evidence. I pick sides once some facts come out.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

M.C said:


> Who said there was smoke? Again, as of right now there's no evidence Jones did anything wrong outside of "he did stuff wrong in the past". You can't trust police officers, they are liars and cheats themselves who will profile you and ticket you for the most ridiculous things just to fill their illegal monthly quota.
> 
> That officer is no more trust worthy than Jones is, especially if the officer as you say had a preconceived notion based off of Jones record. At that point, the officer is no longer unbiased, but instead is now looking for things to pin on him, even if they are nonsense. Sorry, but when two liars and cheats are in a situation where its their word vs. the other, I wait for evidence. I pick sides once some facts come out.


Jones was charged with drag racing, modified exhaust (vehicle disturbance), an illegible license plate, unable to maintain a traffic lane, and exhibition driving. There won't be a lot of evidence to produce here.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Jones was charged with drag racing, modified exhaust (vehicle disturbance), an illegible license plate, unable to maintain a traffic lane, and exhibition driving. There won't be a lot of evidence to produce here.


So the camera on the officer, and the dash cam, and eye-witnesses aren't evidence? 

So, a person has 3 options:

1. Side with Jones who says he wasn't doing any of that
2. Side with a police officer whose entire purpose is to fill a ticket quota, and as you admitted, probably has a bias against Jones once he looked at his record
3. Ignore both sides until evidence shows up proving one of them right

I'll go with 3, it's the only logical path to take.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

M.C said:


> So the camera on the officer, and the dash cam, and eye-witnesses aren't evidence?
> 
> So, a person has 3 options:
> 
> ...


It's not a bias to look at someone who is revving their engine at a stop light with another car and takes off with it, scan their plate, and see that they have a host of other driving-related convictions. That's sensible, and he would be stupid not to do that. Let's not forget the last officer let Jones off with a warning already for speeding at 75 in a 30.

We don't know if any of that evidence exists, btw. Dashcams don't pick up engines of other vehicles well, he might not have been in view of the dashcam, bodycams are terrible for picking up anything outside of the vehicle, and there may not have been any eye witnesses.

However, *none of that matters* because even the most serious charge, the drag racing charge, is just a misdemeanor. There will not likely even be a trial. His lawyer will obtain a plea deal for some more public service, Jones will give a pittance to a charity or some such thing, and he will get off light, like always. Hooray for money trumping justice.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> Who said there was smoke? Again, as of right now there's no evidence Jones did anything wrong outside of "he did stuff wrong in the past". You can't trust police officers, they are liars and cheats themselves who will profile you and ticket you for the most ridiculous things just to fill their illegal monthly quota.
> 
> That officer is no more trust worthy than Jones is, especially if the officer as you say had a preconceived notion based off of Jones record. At that point, the officer is no longer unbiased, but instead is now looking for things to pin on him, even if they are nonsense. Sorry, but when two liars and cheats are in a situation where its their word vs. the other, I wait for evidence. I pick sides once some facts come out.


So, you call we being suspicious of Jon Jones doing some racing with his 650 HP Corvette after he having a long list of trafficc violations pure bias, right? But you say "You can't trust police officers, they are liars and cheats themselves", I mean, generally, without having no proof to say that other than some bad examples. That is not bias, right?


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

M.C said:


> So the camera on the officer, and the dash cam, and eye-witnesses aren't evidence?
> 
> So, a person has 3 options:
> 
> ...


-Dash cam doesn't turn on til lights & siren are on. The likelihood of catching a traffic violation on a dash cam, unless fleeing, is unlikely.

-Body cam is unlikely to catch any traffic violations due to body positioning while in a car. So unless the squad car was directly behind Jones when he committed his violations, unlikely, there isn't anything to see.

-There likely aren't reliable eyewitnesses. Who sticks around for another driver's traffic ticket?


Even Luke Thomas who is as biased as a SJW can be, who also rightfully so, has a hard-on for APD, after going through the local statutes, admits that JJ was rightfully pulled over.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

HexRei said:


> However, *none of that matters* because even the most serious charge, the drag racing charge, is just a misdemeanor. There will not likely even be a trial. His lawyer will obtain a plea deal for some more public service, Jones will give a pittance to a charity or some such thing, and he will get off light, like always. Hooray for money trumping justice.


He doesn't need a plea deal for his traffic tickets. Just pay them & be done with it. In a vacuum, they really aren't that big of a deal. 

It's his violation hearing that he needs to worry about. However unlikely it is that he has his probation revoke, it's always a possibility. But he likely will have the terms of his probation changed.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TheAuger said:


> He doesn't need a plea deal for his traffic tickets. Just pay them & be done with it. In a vacuum, they really aren't that big of a deal.
> 
> It's his violation hearing that he needs to worry about. However unlikely it is that he has his probation revoke, it's always a possibility. But he likely will have the terms of his probation changed.


As I understand it, he still has a right to be tried for the misdemeanors if he chooses (like if he believed he was truly innocent), but that's really the only way we'd potentially end up seeing "evidence" which was my only point, and he won't (perhaps a plea is irrelevant, my bad if that's not a factor at all). But in any case, there's no reason to release any evidence from a prosecution if there is no prosecution. The probation violation is certainly his biggest issue now though.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I am inclined to believe those "fans" he mentioned were actually those in the Cadillac he was racing.


----------

